# LittleBigFanclub



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 9, 2009)

As is probably obvious, this here's the fanclub for one of the most epic games to hit humanity; LittleBigPlanet!

Members:

Me~

First task/question/THING: Show me thine Sackperson.





There's my little Sackgirl. Parts:
-White Knit Material
-Boudica Boots & hair
-Ada Lovelace dress
-Pink flower on the side of the hair + Black sticker all over for color
-Crystal earrings (decoration)

Most of it's all from the History Costume pack.


----------



## Rex (Dec 10, 2009)

Uh, um, er, uh.

I don't actually own LittleBigPlanet, but I play it at my friend's houses.
I love the game and my SackBoy is usually along the lines of:

-Neon Wireframe Material
-White Neon Eyes
-Dinosaur Head
-Sackula Trousers
-Sock Puppet (hands)
-Black Tuxedo

All random stuff thrown together.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2009)

It still counts. :)

Anyway, for those who care, WATER's coming out along with a Pirates of the Caribbean DLC pack.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 10, 2009)

EPIC.

I haven't played LBP in a while... but either way, I usually use:

Green Knit Material
Lion Mane
the funny glasses with a mustache
BLING

Has anyone here made any custom levels?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2009)

Kam said:


> EPIC.
> 
> I haven't played LBP in a while... but either way, I usually use:
> 
> ...


One, and I deleted it. I'm working on one, and sadly my thermo's already overheating a bit and I'm barely halfway, not to mention my logic doesn't work very well.


----------

